# Mesh saefty glasses okay for woodworking?



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all, I'm aware that there's an alternative mesh safety glasses to standard glass/plastic safety glasses but unsure if it would be sufficient for woodworking. What do you think? My 2 concerns are fine focus visibility and if the mesh is tight enough to stop dust.

I started using, and loving, the doctor style face masks instead of a respirator to protect the lungs but they make my safety glasses fog.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I have the glasses fogging problem too - also wear prescription glasses underneath. I don't know anything about mesh glasses but I would think that for the mesh to be fine enough to stop dust it'd be very hard to see through.

I opted for a face shield instead, in instances where I want both eye and dust protection. I got one of the powered Triton ones but a combination of simple plastic face shield and the doctor style face mask ought to work well too.


----------

